# Going to Indy Storehouse Tues



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Short notice, but I am planning a trip to the Indianapolis LDS storehouse on Tuesday - if the roads suffer no more winter weather damage, that is.

If anyone wants to meet me there. I can be there by 11. If you want to pack stuff in cans or mylar bags, let me know since I have to schedule that with them ahead of time. 

Plan on bringing cash.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I can't meet you on this run (to short of notice) but I would really like to meet you on a future run  

I hope the roads are cleared for y'all!!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I would love to meet you there.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> tell me more ! The LDS have a storehouse and they sell bulk stuff!??!? How did I miss this ...


Here's a thread about the first trip at the beginning of December  

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=330042


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

TO answer a question on the other thread, you can not bring you own stuff because someone brought their own stuff in to one of the Idaho canneries and it had bugs in it, those bug got into EVERYTHING and they had to toss out man TONs of food. Now you can rent (or umm borrow for free) a #10 can sealer from your ward Food Storage speacialist and you can bring it home and can your own stuff. I have canned lots of things this way and works very well. ;0) Just be sure you are not canning things that have high moisture content.

Also it is supposed to be for memebers only because of the tax exempt status of the Church. Although they are fine with guests who are not members, you just have to go with someone who is a member. Its a fantasticly cheap place for the basis, and a lot of the food there is made and grown by the Church on their farms. ;0)


----------



## linda b (Nov 24, 2008)

Wish they had a warehouse in Arkansas


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

If there isn't one in your state you can always ask a memebr there to help you order. You can also order some staples online at www.lds.org


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> tell me more ! The LDS have a storehouse and they sell bulk stuff!??!? How did I miss this ...


Yes. Most states ( that I know of) have an LDS Storehouse. They used to be called Bishop's Storehouses but I think they are called Family Home Storage Centers or some such thing now. Anyway, you can go there and buy basic items in bulk. They also have the can sealers and you can take your beans from that bag and seal it in the gallon cans. Most people just buy in bulk and take it home. 

here is a link that I hope works to the price lists.
http://www.providentliving.org/content/display/0,11666,8133-1-4352-1,00.html

Here is link to help locate a LDS storehouse near you. 
http://www.providentliving.org/location/display/1,12568,2026-1-4-39315,00.html
You do not need to be a member at most of the storehouses - that is kind of up to the folks that run each center. Usually, if you are not a member, you need to pay in cash. It is a good idea to call ahead if you do not know an LDS church member that can go with you.

If you do not live close enough you can order the same items - cans only through the LDS catalog. The boxes will come in the mail.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

linda b said:


> Wish they had a warehouse in Arkansas


How close are you to Dallas? Or Houston?


----------



## linda b (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in central Arkansas about 50 miles north of Little Rock, a lot of LDS churches around the area

Linda


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Jerngen said:


> I can't meet you on this run (to short of notice) but I would really like to meet you on a future run
> 
> I hope the roads are cleared for y'all!!


I will post when I go again. Someone here asked which is actually why I am going. I don't help run the place anymore. Now, I am just like everyone else - and they are only open on Tuesday.

Different Storehouses are run differently. What is good at one sometimes isn't at another. For a while in 1999, in Nashville, they would ONLY let people not members of the church use the facility. Not all wards (local congregations) have can sealers, but many stakes ( larger geographical area) do and many wards have mylar bag sealers. You can order mylar bags at the LDS catalog along with the O2 packets.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

The Bishop's Storehouse is very different from the Home Storage Center which used to be called Family Canneries. The Storehouse is a part of the church's welfare program for its members in need and is not something just anyone can access. It has to be authorized by the local bishop.

The Home Storage Center (Family Cannery) is the place (often in the same building as the Bishop's Storehouse) that members and their guests can buy food from and they provide the necessary can sealers, bags, and machinery to repackage the foods for long-term storage if that's the way you want it. The church provides the food, cans, bags, etc. at their cost so it's often the cheapest way to go for things like wheat and dry milk. Some other foods like sugar and flour you can often find cheaper elsewhere, but they won't usually come packaged for long-term storage so it may be more desirable to buy it from the cannery anyway so that you can get it packed for storage. Most of the time you must help with the repackaing by working as a part of a crew doing the work. 

Every cannery is somewhat of a law unto themselves as to their exact policies, but generally speaking if you are not a church member you must go with someone who is to buy food from them and use their facilities. Possibly they may simply allow you to join a group that will be there at the time you want to go.

.....Alan.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

The closest one to me is in Richmond, VA but there is no member around here that I can go with. Sure wish there was! I'd be on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

If you can get the number to the Richmond cannery call them and ask if there is a group coming in to can that you can join with for the time you're there. It's been done. All they can do is say 'no.'

.....Alan.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Callieslamb said:


> What is good at one sometimes isn't at another. For a while in 1999, in Nashville, they would ONLY let people not members of the church use the facility.


 The church can not let non-members can by themselves for tax reasons, but always welcome visitors who come with members. You do still need to speak to your ward food storage speacialist to borrow the stakes canner. I know I used to be the the food storage speacialist.:teehee:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

linda b said:


> I'm in central Arkansas about 50 miles north of Little Rock, a lot of LDS churches around the area
> 
> Linda


I would contact one of them and ask if they make trips to a Bishop's Storehouse. The buildings usually don't have someone there to answer the phone all the time. Your best bet would be to call on a Wed evening.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

ChristyACB said:


> The closest one to me is in Richmond, VA but there is no member around here that I can go with. Sure wish there was! I'd be on it in a heartbeat.


I'd call them and ask if a group is coming. Don't miss those prices for lack asking! I posted the link to all the storehouses ( family Home Storage Centers) on the reply to WIHH....


----------



## jukebox (Jun 20, 2004)

Called the "storehouse" in Tucker, Georgia and they said that you have to be a LDS to get in. (Oh-Well!)

Worth remembering in a SHTF situation if the LDS need something.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Callie - so how did it go?

Please provide us vicarious pleasure by telling us all the great stuff you bagged and canned


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

No one wanted to go this trip so it is postponed until the first part to mid-March. 

I wasn't going for myself. I was only picking up a bag of wheat or two for the kitchen. It was a trip just for you folks!


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I live just north of Indy but I'm not a member of the church so they won't let me in by myself. Please let me know when you're going in March. I know I can't go the first Tuesday but I think either the second or third week would be OK.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I understand, there is a Cannery located in Carrollton, TX. (DFW area).

Anyone know about this one?
Anyone planning a visit to this location soon?
I'd love to go.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

We have an LDS drypack cannery outside of Kansas City. If anyone wants to go, I'd be happy to make a reservation for us. I won't be going for atleast a month though as we are trying to move. 

This is a great resource and I'm happy to be the "member" that takes guests.

Had a friend in Michigan, (not a member) and the cannery there arranged for him to go with a ward on their canning night. I always tell our cannery to keep my name handy in case a nonmember would like to go. They can call me and I'll be happy to go with them. You should know, they won't be preaching to you at the cannery. It's all very low-key and lots of fun! Try calling your local cannery and see if they can make arrangements for you to go with another group or if they can suggest someone that might be willing to go with you.


----------

